# 7'6" Snoway plow F/S for TJ



## axeman468 (Feb 21, 2006)

7'6" Snoway poly plow - will bolt right on TJ wrangler or any midsized truck or SUV with purchase of mount 
Weighs only 284 lbs complete
Has industry best 5 year warranty

Comes with the following upgraded options

Wireless remote controller
Down pressure
Poly cutting egde
Shoes

Used twice still in excellent condition only 5 months old

Listed for $4400.00 new

Asking $3500.00
***will take $500.00 off price for someone owning anything other than a TJ b/c of having to purchase a mount***

Located in Brookhaven Pa. 19015

If interested call Greg 610-842-3688 can email pics


----------



## axeman468 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Lowering price--must go!!!!!*

*Lowering price for end of season!!!!!*

*$3000.00*

Make money before the snow is gone for the season!!!!


----------

